# big east coast cherry trees



## banshee67 (Jan 30, 2010)

im no arborist or expert, but im pretty sure these are considered pretty damn big cherry trees, am i wrong?
this one went into 3 big leads at the bottom, the largest of the 3 already broke off as you can see, we cut up and sold as firewood, the second largest is still standing in the picture, my friend next to it is ~6foot tall and 220 pounds, far from a small guy, we have a lot of straight cherrys around that size on this property that we have access to, think logs like that are worth taking to the mill?
weve never donen it before but would like to try and take a few logs to the mill from time to time, what do you guys think?


----------



## josh1981 (Jan 31, 2010)

look like a good size to me. Doesnt hurt to ask the mill, might get a little money out of it, might make good furniture wood?


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 31, 2010)

If you or someone you know had a bandmill, you could make some lumber from those trees. Most mills big enough to pay the going rate for logs have no interest in Joe with 3 logs. A big log to you [probably] won't be a sawlog to them. First off, they want to know where it came from, if there's any chance it's near a house, farm, fence, etc.. you can keep it. Tramp metal in a log that shuts a mill down while they change blades is not a moneymaker. Unless you know who you're dealing with, a grader can make so many deductions on a log that you may wind up paying the mill to take it!  Hate to put a damper on it, but selling logs to a mill is just not like taking cans back to the store.


----------



## Junkrunner (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all, new here. Looks to be a fair size and unlike around here, straight.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I had a nice big one in my back yard and a storm blew it over. It was full of black ants. I turned mine into firewood.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, the ants love the cherry!


I do too - in my woodstove! 



Hey, Junkrunner! Welcome!


----------



## NeoTree (Feb 1, 2010)

I got 2 giant cherry trees on my woods line. Ones about 3 1/2 foot diameter at base, other is 3 foot. Both are pretty crooked, i suspect when the land was cleared a while ago and they were left they started growing twords the clearing. Just waiting for them to fall over and call the amish to sell them the big straight hunks, and nice firewood for the rest.


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sell the big hunks to the amish???

Do tell!!


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 3, 2010)

NeoTree said:


> I got 2 giant cherry trees on my woods line. Ones about 3 1/2 foot diameter at base, other is 3 foot. Both are pretty crooked, i suspect when the land was cleared a while ago and they were left they started growing twords the clearing. Just waiting for them to fall over and call the amish to sell them the big straight hunks, and nice firewood for the rest.



LOL!
Just the other day the cousin and I loaded up a trailer load of Cherry for an Amish buddy that needed stove wood, and he mentioned Furniture grade logs were getting 5 cents bd.ft. and not worth fussing with.

How much are the Amish payin' down your way?
Or is it "Vaht Vit Giveh?".

There seems to be some networking goin' on and logs moving from one community to the next after getting bought CHEAP! LOL!
They did the same thing with my Blueberrys last season.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## NeoTree (Feb 5, 2010)

I personally havn't sold the amish any logs, but they are allways logging sections of woods near me. My father in law sold them a nice oak tree a few years back. It was a fairly hazerdous job, and i think they paid him somthing like 2000 to cut it down and take the wood. 

Im not holding my breath that they would take my cherry trees, but i would probably give it a shot.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2010)

If those are wild cherry then they are a decent size, I have two in my yard bigger than those. They get pretty big here, There are a few in the woods across from me that are a lot bigger than the one pictured. Now if your talkin about the cherry tree that produces edible fruit, then that is a monster.


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Big Cherry Trees??*

I'll upload some pics this week, as soon as the 30" of snow starts to melt. 3-3.5 ft. minimum to call it a "big cherrry."


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 6, 2010)

yep we have them big have removed some 50" dba will have to take some pics heres a black oak i am working on now tom trees


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought this was a cherry tree thread, don't get me started on oaks!!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 6, 2010)

MostShady1 said:


> I thought this was a cherry tree thread, don't get me started on oaks!!



lets go you have them big thear too tom trees


----------



## cory nicols (Feb 6, 2010)

This is the first year i have not taken any logs to the mill since prices are down so much. Before last year i took some decent cherry logs in and was paid about $1.15 a board ft, you won't get close to that now but if you wait till it picks up you could make some money on them. If you have great logs as in veneer you could pull even more.


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 8, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> lets go you have them big thear too tom trees



Oaks are a bit fewer and farther between here, but they're all impressive, imho. I'll take some pics with the crackberry next time i'm out. Snow removal keeping me pretty busy right now. Spending too much time on the backhoe and skid steer to even pick up a saw.

And I was hoping these storms would knock down some trees to mix the work up a little.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 8, 2010)

no snow here till wednesday my backhoe is reddy tom treesopcorn:


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 10, 2010)

that's a nice lookin' deere. Ours are open cab. I gotta wear my Turn-Out gear when I run 'em, just to stay warm and dry.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 10, 2010)

running this one to day tom


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep, that looks more familiar.


----------



## NeoTree (Feb 11, 2010)

i waded through knee deep snow to snap a shot of my big cherry, the white thing on the trunk is my hand print, the big base is under a couple feet of snow.


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 13, 2010)

that is a pretty cherry. Lot's of BTU's in that baby!!!:angry2:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 13, 2010)

heres and oak 9' 18 dba tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 14, 2010)

View attachment 125321


This has been the money makin' snow mover this week.


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 14, 2010)

View attachment 125322


Didn't feel like cleaning this one out!:censored:


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's one cherry I could actually get to easily in this snow.
As you can see, we already dropped half of this widowmaker, but you can see the base. I'll measure it after the thaw.






If you can see it, that's my hat on the "half stump"


----------

